# can i paint flourescent light fixtures



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

Cant seem to find an answer to the above question. Anyone know?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your painting just the fixture and not the bulbs, then sure you can. Just tape off where the bulbs go in.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

sleepy23 said:


> Cant seem to find an answer to the above question. Anyone know?


 
Of course you can. Why would you even ask?


----------



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

sleepy23 said:


> Cant seem to find an answer to the above question. Anyone know?


In a word, yes. As always, the key is in the prep. And with florescent fixtures, a high-quality finish will require spraying or hand-rubbing. (I don't expect the effort to hand-rub would make that an attractive choice.)

I recommend cleaning the fixture(s), then thoroughly roughing up the surface with fine steel wool; also it would be best to prime them with a primer compatible with your choice of finish paint.

At this point you would not be limited to metal paint; almost any high-quality washable paint would be fine.

HTH,
-Lep-


----------

